
Facebook news feed ads generate 49X more clicks at 45% less cost - jamesjyu
http://venturebeat.com/2013/06/27/facebook-news-feed-ads-generate-49x-more-clicks-at-45-less-cost-study/#7xwxv2PcMUZxIql2.02
======
bediger4000
Ha ha ha! The jokes on them!

I'm part of a movement called "fake clickers". Everybody involved tries to
click on ads by theme. For example, I've decided to click on gout, knee-
replacement and diabetes ads, in order to give the ad AI the impression that
I'm a diabetic, gout-ridden old fart. It's working, at least for me, as I now
see neuropathy, AARP, erectile dysfunction, and strangely latina bikini model
ads that I never used to see.

------
qwertzlcoatl
You can avoid news feed ads completely by writing the following into your
Adblock Filter Preferences:

> facebook.com##.storyInnerContent.storyContent

